# Illinoisian Cubers



## ZenTheCuber (Oct 9, 2017)

I am a cuber from St.Charles, IL, and i was wondering if there is anybody else on here that is from Illinois. If there is anybody who lives nearby, post a reply down below! i was hoping there would be somebody who i could meet up with. If you wanna see what i look like or know more about me, you can go on my YouTube account which is ZenTheCuber and my instagram which is also zenthecuber!


----------



## psyducker (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm in Chicago. I was at Bulldog Cubing 2017 where the people from MCAD were


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Oct 12, 2017)

psyducker said:


> I'm in Chicago. I was at Bulldog Cubing 2017 where the people from MCAD were


Yeah i went there too


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Oct 12, 2017)

psyducker said:


> I'm in Chicago. I was at Bulldog Cubing 2017 where the people from MCAD were


also im in MCAD


----------



## Doing Cubing (Aug 4, 2018)

This is a very late response, but I also live in the Chicago area.


----------

